# Unabridged Marriage Certificate (South African) - Processing time



## Kitwe71 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi All,

How long does a Unabridged Marriage Certificate take to process through the dept. of Home affairs?

I am Australian and marrying a South African in South Africa. I need to get an Unabridged Marriage Certificate for my wife to apply for an Australian Spousal Visa.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Anywhere from 3-9 months usually.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't you get issued with the certificate on the day you are married?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, not an Unabridged Certificate from Home Affairs.


----------

